# The Cruel Sea



## GWR100 (Nov 8, 2014)

Newhaven Harbour  East Sussex  England


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 8, 2014)

Really nice. Maybe straighten a little as it seems to be lower on the left than it is on the right.


----------



## goooner (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 8, 2014)

Fred Berg said:


> Really nice. Maybe straighten a little as it seems to be lower on the left than it is on the right.



Thanks a lot John, I did check the horizon  levels and they seemed ok, but maybe your right?

Thanks again for your feedback,

Goff


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 8, 2014)

goooner said:


> Wow!



Thanks for the Wow gooner, very much appreciated,

Geoff


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 8, 2014)

GWR100 said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice. Maybe straighten a little as it seems to be lower on the left than it is on the right.
> ...



Perhaps it's the perspective playing tricks.  Call me Fred....I don't have the talent to pass as Mr. Le Carré


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 8, 2014)

Very nice. Good capture.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 8, 2014)

Very good stuff! Your horizon seems perfect.


----------



## weepete (Nov 8, 2014)

Cracking shot mate!


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 9, 2014)

Fred Berg said:


> GWR100 said:
> 
> 
> > Fred Berg said:
> ...


Sorry Fred, and thanks for your getting back,

Geoff


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Very nice. Good capture.


Cheers Rick, and thanks a lot for your feedback,

Geoff


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 9, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Very good stuff! Your horizon seems perfect.


Thanks for that Gary, always good to get a second opinion,

Geoff


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 9, 2014)

weepete said:


> Cracking shot mate!


Cheers Pete, very much appreciated,

Geoff


----------



## annamaria (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow beautiful! I love it.


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 10, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Wow beautiful! I love it.


Thanks very much sge, I really appreciate your feedback,

Geoff


----------



## colnago1331 (Nov 10, 2014)

Great shot. Was this a planned photo or was it a right time/right place kinda thing?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 10, 2014)

shame on the jpg image compression when viewing here on the web...


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 10, 2014)

colnago1331 said:


> Great shot. Was this a planned photo or was it a right time/right place kinda thing?


Thanks very much colnago, It was a 2 hour shoot of the storm and the sea was sculpturing all sorts of shapes as it crashed over the wall,  this is just one that I liked from about 100 shots and decided to go with it,

Geoff


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 10, 2014)

Braineack said:


> shame on the jpg image compression when viewing here on the web...


Yes, I originally printed it to A3 which was pretty powerful, then someone wanted a bigger one, so today had it printed A1 and it really does come to life,

Geoff


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 14, 2014)

amazing mood here!


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 15, 2014)

It's .15 degrees clockwise off level. I might see it as okay but Photosho sees it as it is. I used two guides for checkpoints: Obviously the horizon, locking to the left side, rotating to the right and counter-checked that against a centerline of the lighthouse, tip to bottom.


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Nov 16, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 16, 2014)

GWR100 said:


> Newhaven Harbour  East Sussex  EnglandView attachment 88964


I think this is a super shot!!


----------



## Kajung2k (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome shot!!


----------



## Kev Richards (Nov 16, 2014)

Fantastic shot


----------



## GWR100 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your feedback, very much appreciated,

Geoff


----------

